# Attorney "insurance" ?



## floppy (May 4, 2010)

I passed my CHL yesterday and an attorney was ther selling his "stuff". What do you thing about it?
Do you know other lawfirm who are doing that?
Do you thing it's needed?

On 30 people taking the class yesterday at least 20 paid the $10.95/month


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

While I can see knowing the name of an attorney you will call "in case" being a good idea, keeping one on retainer, like this guy is having people do, is unnecessary IMO. In fact, I can almost see it being used against you if you did have to use your weapon with either the prosecution or the plaintiff civil attorney happily pointing out to the jury that you were so intent on shooting someone, you kept a lawyer on retainer who specialized in 2A laws.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with Todd.


----------



## floppy (May 4, 2010)

That's a good point but in the mean time, with the same thought having an insurance for my car doesn't make me willing to have an accident.

In their cas, they are charging a "small" monthly fee who prevent you to have to spend thousand of $ in retainment from them. In fact you are paying anything else than the $10.95/month and if something comes you don't have to spend any money.

I understand your point but it's like taking a insurance again thiefs, it doesn't mean you will let your door open.

I don't know. Thanks for your opinion, I hope I will have more of those


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry the number of the best lawyer in the state in my pocket. He's not all that bad expesive if you don't have to go to court to many times. He has a proven track record and takes good care of folks. :smt033


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

floppy said:


> That's a good point but in the mean time, with the same thought having an insurance for my car doesn't make me willing to have an accident.


There's a difference between having a car accident and shooting someone. Having an attorney on retainer for the possibility of shooting and possibility of killing someone is not going to look very well to an aggressive DA and a jury. Any half a** prosecutor would tear you and your attorney a new one.... and any half a** attorney would already know this.

Also, any attorney sitting in on a concealed carry class offering his "services" for a "fee" at the end is suspect anyway.

Of course, I'm not an attorney... nor do I play one on TV... or on gun forums.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

js said:


> There's a difference between having a car accident and shooting someone. Having an attorney on retainer for the possibility of shooting and possibility of killing someone is not going to look very well to an aggressive DA and a jury. Any half a** prosecutor would tear you and your attorney a new one.... and any half a** attorney would already know this.
> 
> Also, any attorney sitting in on a concealed carry class offering his "services" for a "fee" at the end is suspect anyway.
> 
> Of course, I'm not an attorney... nor do I play one on TV... or on gun forums.


I doubt it was an "attorney"...it was probably someone associated with "Prepaid Legal", which if you look into it, is a decent thing to have. I don't have it myself, but I know a bunch of people that do. It is essentially as described before as "legal insurance". I know a lot of people don't have the money to hire an attorney to defend them in court if the need arises, (just as most people don't have the money to fix/replace a car when they get in an accident), so you pay small monthly payments to have the service available to you should you need it. And it's not just for legal trouble stemming from shooting someone...its for ANYTHING you might need a lawyer for...(wills, powers of attorney, family law, traffic violations, tax/audit, trial defense...etc.) So saying that a DA could use the fact that you have a lawyer against you doesn't really hold water. As was stated earlier, that would be like saying that every driver that has car insurance is wreckless and looking to get into an accident.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

my experience with laywers is limited through my work in construction. even though we have our attourney on retainer, it still cost the company everytime he talks to someone, even on the phone.

i think have him on retainer only means someone will answer the phone when you call. it will still cost you the big bucks if he has to defend you!

IMNSHO
john


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

johnr said:


> my experience with laywers is limited through my work in construction. even though we have our attourney on retainer, it still cost the company everytime he talks to someone, even on the phone.
> 
> i think have him on retainer only means someone will answer the phone when you call. it will still cost you the big bucks if he has to defend you!
> 
> ...


Not the case with Pre-Paid Legal...Membership allows you to speak with your attorney for free whenever you want, draft wills/POA free of charge, have them review contracts for free...as far as trial representation...it depends on how long you have been a member...first year you get like 60 hours for free, and then it increases every year you renew.

Really is a decent deal for $20 a month or whatever it is...and the company has been around for like 30+ years so they are well established. AS I said, I know a few guys that do have it and it has come in handy. One guy at work used his membership in a civil case...didn't pay a dime out of pocket (other than his monthly payment) and he ended up getting like a 6 figure settlement...A couple others have used thiers to get out of traffic tickets.

I've toyed around with the idea a few times but never did it...


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

slave2theaxe said:


> I doubt it was an "attorney"...it was probably someone associated with "Prepaid Legal", which if you look into it, is a decent thing to have. I don't have it myself, but I know a bunch of people that do. It is essentially as described before as "legal insurance". I know a lot of people don't have the money to hire an attorney to defend them in court if the need arises, (just as most people don't have the money to fix/replace a car when they get in an accident), so you pay small monthly payments to have the service available to you should you need it. And it's not just for legal trouble stemming from shooting someone...its for ANYTHING you might need a lawyer for...(wills, powers of attorney, family law, traffic violations, tax/audit, trial defense...etc.) So saying that a DA could use the fact that you have a lawyer against you doesn't really hold water. As was stated earlier, that would be like saying that every driver that has car insurance is wreckless and looking to get into an accident.


I bought Pre-paid Legal. You can just plan that if you are involved in a shooting outside of your home, you will probably take a trip "downtown" while the authorities sort out who did what to whom. Even if the incident takes place in your own home, it's not always cut and dry. I now have a number I can call 24/7 that gets me in touch with an attorney very quickly. The only caveat with this plan is that if drugs or alcohol are involved on your part, they cut you loose and you are on your own.

If you don't already have a close relationship with an attorney that you can call at two in the morning, this might be something that you want to look into. A shooting is aways going to be a very stressful situation. You want someone with a clear head with you before you start answering questions. It's not that you have anything to hide. It's just that you don't want your words misconstrued and end up talking yourself into a bad situation. That's my thinking anyway.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 4, 2010)

MorganOverlook said:


> If you don't already have a close relationship with an attorney that you can call at two in the morning, this might be something that you want to look into. A shooting is aways going to be a very stressful situation. You want someone with a clear head with you before you start answering questions. It's not that you have anything to hide. It's just that you don't want your words misconstrued and end up talking yourself into a bad situation. That's my thinking anyway.


Having thought about every scenario I could think of when deciding on carrying a firearm, I agree with this one hundred percent. If I'm forced to shoot someone, this is going to be one of the most stressful times of my life. No doubt vomiting, voiding of bowels and bladder and some kind of shock will be present. In this instance, I want someone whose job is to deal with the proper authorities on my behalf present. 
You DO NOT have to talk with the above mentioned authorities until you have an attorney present, no matter what has occurred. It's a right guaranteed to us as citizens, just as the 2nd Amendment is. Make sure that you understand what you are giving up, should you choose not to exercise it. 
Good luck, all.

Stein


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Steinmetzify said:


> Having thought about every scenario I could think of when deciding on carrying a firearm, I agree with this one hundred percent. If I'm forced to shoot someone, this is going to be one of the most stressful times of my life. No doubt vomiting, voiding of bowels and bladder and some kind of shock will be present. In this instance, I want someone whose job is to deal with the proper authorities on my behalf present.
> You DO NOT have to talk with the above mentioned authorities until you have an attorney present, no matter what has occurred. It's a right guaranteed to us as citizens, just as the 2nd Amendment is. Make sure that you understand what you are giving up, should you choose not to exercise it.
> Good luck, all.
> 
> Stein


Thanks for your comments. I might add that the best advice that I have been given (from an attorney) is to ask to be taken to a hospital. "I thought he was going to kill me!! My heart is just racing!! I think I may be having a heart attack!!"

If you are not under the influence of drugs or alcohol, this will show up in the medical report. That could be important evidence in the event of future legal proceedings.

If you are under a physician's care, you aren't in jail or sitting in an interrogation room.

This gives you and/or your family time to get an attorney to you.

Just my thoughts.

I hope that neither you or I are ever involved in a shooting.

I'm perfectly happy punching holes in paper at the firing range.

But, if you ever are involved in a shooting, you need to have a plan in place now. You can't wait until after the fact to figure out what you are going to do next. Your entire future will be riding on your decisions, and immediately after a shooting, you won't be thinking clearly.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 4, 2010)

MorganOverlook said:


> I might add that the best advice that I have been given (from an attorney) is to ask to be taken to a hospital. "I thought he was going to kill me!! My heart is just racing!! I think I may be having a heart attack!!"
> 
> If you are not under the influence of drugs or alcohol, this will show up in the medical report. That could be important evidence in the event of future legal proceedings.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir. This is precisely why I joined this forum, as part of an all-encompassing protection plan for my family. I had never thought of this before, and I will certainly speak to my attorney as to the validity of these actions and their place in my plan.

Stein


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Steinmetzify said:


> Thank you, sir. This is precisely why I joined this forum, as part of an all-encompassing protection plan for my family. I had never thought of this before, and I will certainly speak to my attorney as to the validity of these actions and their place in my plan.
> 
> Stein


In all fairness to my source for this information, here's the link

Legal perspectives on the use of deadly force - Tennessee Gun Owners


----------

